# First Blood of the season.



## Bucky T (Oct 8, 2017)

Big nanny. 

190gr Treeshark did the trick.


----------



## Echo (Oct 8, 2017)

Congrats, Bucky T! Great way to start the season!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2017)

Big ol` doe. Nice shooting!


----------



## Duff (Oct 8, 2017)

Very nice Tommy!!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

Great job Tommy, congrats!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 9, 2017)

Congrats, that's a big doe.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 9, 2017)

Yep. That's a nice one! Good shootin' man.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 9, 2017)

Way to whack em Tommy ....


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 9, 2017)

Knew it wouldn't be long, congrats.

I call the big ones a taddle tail. Them ol girls come in smart cautious An always looking for the rat.

They like to tell on you every chance they get.

Looks like a fun hunt and some nice table fare headed your way.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 9, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> Knew it wouldn't be long, congrats.
> 
> I call the big ones a taddle tail. Them ol girls come in smart cautious An always looking for the rat.
> 
> ...



I got extremely lucky David.  I was sitting in a new tree and it was my first morning hunt there.  The SE wind was crossing one of 3 different trails.  I had no idea which trail was the preferred trail.  They were all heading to the small clump of red and white oaks I was sitting in the middle of.

A spike came in first, I saw him coming through the clearcut behind me.  He took the trail down wind of me...  He caught my wind right where he was suppose to.  He stood stock still for 3 minutes 15yds off my left shoulder.  The spike in him took control and he shrugged it off.  He proceeded to walk right on through.  I let him walk on by.

An hour and half went by and I heard a small snap on my left side.  She had snuck in and was standing right in my wind where the spike was...................  My bow was still hanging and...  well... the ball was in her court.  She stomped, then turned to walk away..  I was able to get my bow in my hand and stand when she got behind me.  She was still only 15yds or so.  The canopy of my tree covered me well and let me stand up unnoticed.  I figured she was going to leave.  She had button buck with her too.

Instead she leaned down and grabbed a acorn.  I knew I might have a chance then.  She started to take the trail coming off my right shoulder at 15yds.  I was able to turn and make ready.

She fed a little and gave me a quartering away shot at 15yds.  I shot 4" to the right of my mark...  Aiming for the middle of her ribs..  The adrenaline was pumping!  

She ran out in front of me and out into the clearcut.  I watched her disappear by a tree about 70yds as the crow flies.  Found her about 50yds past that tree.  

The Treeshark took all the slack out of my marginal hit.

Thanks for the congrats fellas!


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 9, 2017)

Gotta love those big treesharks! congrats on the doe


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 9, 2017)

good stuff! congrats on a nice doe!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 9, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> I got extremely lucky David.  I was sitting in a new tree and it was my first morning hunt there.  The SE wind was crossing one of 3 different trails.  I had no idea which trail was the preferred trail.  They were all heading to the small clump of red and white oaks I was sitting in the middle of.
> 
> A spike came in first, I saw him coming through the clearcut behind me.  He took the trail down wind of me...  He caught my wind right where he was suppose to.  He stood stock still for 3 minutes 15yds off my left shoulder.  The spike in him took control and he shrugged it off.  He proceeded to walk right on through.  I let him walk on by.
> 
> ...



Your site choice was spot on can't beat that for hunt.


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 9, 2017)

Good job man!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 9, 2017)

Good job


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice doe you got there.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 10, 2017)

nice! What kind of arrow fletching is that? The reason I ask is the fletching looks taller/larger than typical. I had some arrows a few years back with the exact same fletching - accurate as all get out but LOUD! Stand next to an arrow when it goes past and it sounds like a 747 passing by.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 10, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> nice! What kind of arrow fletching is that? The reason I ask is the fletching looks taller/larger than typical. I had some arrows a few years back with the exact same fletching - accurate as all get out but LOUD! Stand next to an arrow when it goes past and it sounds like a 747 passing by.



Those are 5” shield cut fletchings from 3 Rivers Archery. Arrows are GT Trads 5575’s. Using 100gr brass inserts and 190gr Treesharks. 

I’ve never had a deer flinch with that set up. They never knew what hit them or missed them. Lol


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 10, 2017)

Way to go!!!  Nice kill and a great pic.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 10, 2017)

That will be good eating.  Congrats!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## mar0311 (Oct 11, 2017)

*mar0311*

Well Done..Nothing like alittle track job..


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice ! Those treesharks sure eat the meat !


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

Good job. Those Simmons heads do good. RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 13, 2017)

Well done and good deal!!!!


----------

